# Gata De Gorgos



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi all,
I,m flying over to view some villas in the Gata De Gorgos area, do any off you live there already and what is the community like? The villas seem spacious from the photos anyway!! I will also be looking at Moriara an Benitachell.
Does Gata have shops nearby? How far is the beach etc etc.
Many thanks
Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

sukisue said:


> Hi all,
> I,m flying over to view some villas in the Gata De Gorgos area, do any off you live there already and what is the community like? The villas seem spacious from the photos anyway!! I will also be looking at Moriara an Benitachell.
> Does Gata have shops nearby? How far is the beach etc etc.
> Many thanks
> Sue


Hi from one Sue to another  and welcome to the forum!

I dont know the area at all Im afraid. When is your visit planned ? Because I would strongly suggest researching the area in advance of viewing the properties ... you could be "tempted" by what you see property wise and commit to something .. and then find the area doesnt provide what you were expecting or needing 

Best of luck
Sue :ranger:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sukisue said:


> Hi all,
> I,m flying over to view some villas in the Gata De Gorgos area, do any off you live there already and what is the community like? The villas seem spacious from the photos anyway!! I will also be looking at Moriara an Benitachell.
> Does Gata have shops nearby? How far is the beach etc etc.
> Many thanks
> Sue


it's just up the road from me

if I were you I'd avoid Gata Residencial - the villas are indeed spacious, but that song 'little boxes made of ticky tacky' always comes to mind

I know some people who rented one - fine in summer - but dreadfully damp & cold in the winter - so damp the entire interior was covered in mould within a short time of them moving out!

while they were still there, they were constantly cleaning it off!

Gata isn't just Gata Residencial, though

you picked a lovely part of the coast


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Have you had a look on google earth?? I suppose that's too obvious a question but that will give you some idea of the area if you haven't.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Gata is a horribly depressing one horse town, minus the horse.

Benitachell, like its sister resort Cumbre del Sol is on the top of a very steep cliff (more like mountain), I don't like either.

Moraira is lovely if you stick to the town and just off the coast road going south.

The jewel in the crown is La Fustera on the Benissa coast road, just a ten minutes drive from Moraira going towards Calpe.

Well thats my 30 years experience of the area, good look and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Shops won't be a problem - you even have quite a shopping centre in reach (La Marina in Gandia).

To be perfectly honest it wouldnt be my first choice to live - saying that it's generally a nice area and you get a feeling of spain. As cookesye said have a look further down, La Fustera is great - so are some nice urbanizations next door - Benissa coastal has a lot to offer - if somewhat expensive in places. But you can adjust the distance to the beach and find something more your budget if needed.


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks to all your comments!!! I have wondered why there are so many property,s for sale in Gata.
Crookesey i took your comment and do agree on the Cumbre Del Sol, i dont like that either but Benitachell is nice. I have friends who have lived in Benitachell for 7 years so i am a reagular visitor here and this is why i have decided to move. I love Javea and Moriara , it never really crossed my mind to go up to Gata so hence why no research (and nor have my friends before you comment) !!!!!
I am lane: over on Friday so i'm even more intriged to have a look at Gata now !!!!:mmph:


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

sukisue said:


> I am lane: over on Friday so i'm even more intriged to have a look at Gata now !!!!:mmph:


Let us know what you think when you're back.


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Let us know what you think when you're back.


I sure will Seb !!!!!


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Let us know what you think when you're back.


I dont think i,ve visited Benissa either properly so will have a look there to. I do like Moriara very much if its like that then i'll be happy.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

sukisue said:


> I dont think i,ve visited Benissa either properly so will have a look there to. I do like Moriara very much if its like that then i'll be happy.


Remember that there is Benissa Town and the Benissa Costa that runs from La Fustera to Moraira. The most northern parts of Calpe such as Gran Sol are also worth a look.

And look at property that can't be flooded, during the last floods there were driverless cars floating down the streets, pools flooded with contaminated water and homes completely ruined. Do yourself a favour and park up near the Fustera Supermarket down on the coast road. Walk up the road next to it and turn left where the mail boxes are, carry on up the hill and have a good look around, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## sukisue (Jun 11, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Remember that there is Benissa Town and the Benissa Costa that runs from La Fustera to Moraira. The most northern parts of Calpe such as Gran Sol are also worth a look.
> 
> And look at property that can't be flooded, during the last floods there were driverless cars floating down the streets, pools flooded with contaminated water and homes completely ruined. Do yourself a favour and park up near the Fustera Supermarket down on the coast road. Walk up the road next to it and turn left where the mail boxes are, carry on up the hill and have a good look around, you will not be dissapointed.


Thanks for that advice Crookesey i will do just that !!!Mmmmmm i know all about the floods.


----------



## ket564 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Houses for sale in Gata De Gorgos*

The reason why there are so may houses for sale in Gata is due to the recession.
Gata Residencial was built just before and many of the house were unsold.

However over the last couple of years this more people hace been moving on to the residence and it has become and wonderful place to live. Many of the web sites feacture the same houses so it is not quite what it seems.

There are a large number of expats living in Gata and they have lots of community activities. There are also many Spanish purchasing houses on the Residencial.

I love my house on Gata Residencial it is spacious has central heating and does not suffer from any damp! I have heard of a few people having small problems with their new builds. These problems have not been any diffreent than you would find on any new housing abroad or in the UK. Most problems were easier fixed and the houses have a 10 years building guarantee.

In my dream world I would love to live in a beautiful villa by the sea but for value for money I am quite happy with my spacious Villa in Gata.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ket564 said:


> The reason why there are so may houses for sale in Gata is due to the recession.
> Gata Residencial was built just before and many of the house were unsold.
> 
> However over the last couple of years this more people hace been moving on to the residence and it has become and wonderful place to live. Many of the web sites feacture the same houses so it is not quite what it seems.
> ...


you are very lucky not having damp there - everyone I know who lived there has had awful problems

& yes the villas are a great layout and spacious:clap2:


----------

